

Introducing Versioning Poems - nicolagreco
http://nicola.io/versioning-poems/2015/

======
zamalek
Brilliant! This way, if you are blaming, you can cry at both the poetry and
the offending code.

------
JorgeGT
Nice use of the Tufte design ;)

~~~
nicolagreco
Thanks!

